# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Trebam vašu podršku! (platnene pelene)

## mishekica

Drage forumašice i forumaši, trebam vašu pomoć. Samo podršku, ništa više.  :Smile: 

Odlučili smo se koristiti platnene pelene, no nigdje oko sebe ne nailazim na razumijevanje. Štoviše, svatko se osjeća prozvanim objasniti mi zašto mi je to glupa ideja. Od toga da mi se neće dati prati ih, sve do toga da će mi dijete stalno biti osuto i bolesno.  :Confused:  Da, znam da se ne bih trebala obazirati na druge. Učim se.  :Smile:  Ali trudna sam i emotivna. 

Trebate mi da me uvjerite da ne griješim, da neću požaliti, da to nije teško, da bebi neće biti teško i da neće zbog toga ispaštati... i da sam potpuno u pravu što ne želim podržavati onu odvratnu firmu koja radi jednokratne pelene.

Hvala na svakom djeliću pozornosti koju ćete pridati mom problemu.  :Smile:

----------


## Smokvica.

Koje slatke brige..  :Love:   Ja sam jedina pp mama u  sirem krugu prijatelja i svi se cude meni kako mi se da to prati, nebi da ih rucno perem.. :Rolling Eyes: . bebi ce bit super, sigurno bolje nego u jednokratnima, a bude li dosla jos koja beba, visestruko ce ti se isplatit. Sad s drugom bebom sam nadokupila jos mojih najdrazih ME one size pelena, pa perem prosjecno jednom tjedno tako da mi je jos manji problem. Slaganje pelena na susilo je za mene relaksacija, kao sto je za moju mamu npr. peglanje . Ona fino prati sapunice , pegla i trosi struju :Laughing:  Ma znas i sama da cemo te brzo utjesit budes li se neckala, ! I say, go for it!

----------


## zasad skulirana

Stalno osuto? N. mi je jedan jedini put imala osip, Pavlovicevoj ce uskoro isteci rok a ja ju nisam potrosila ni pola....

Tesko nije,mrvicu ti treba vise vremena sto ce ti mozda u pocetku (kako ti je ovo prvo dijete) tesko padati pa nije smak svijeta ako u pocetku kombiniras sa jednokratnima....ja sam potrosila paket-dva jednokratnih u prvim mjesecima....

----------


## Beti3

Ako imaš ispunjeno par uvjeta, nećeš imati problema.
1. perilica
2. volja za ispirati svaki dan, nekoliko puta, nagnuta (leđa!!) nad kadu ili WC. Jer, bebe kakaju, jako često, i najvjerojatnije će ispiranje biti tvoj posao. Postoje papirići za u pelene, ali ja nisam stavljala prve mjesece.
3. uglavnom ste u istom mjestu i doma. Putovanje s platnenopelenašem je teže. No, naravno da možeš na putu imati jednokratne. I ima jako puno proizvođača, nisu ti valjda svi mrski. :Smile: 
4. puno mjesta za sušenje ili sušilicu.
5. beba koja ne urla za svako presvlačenje, jer platnene treba mijenjati češće.

Ne želim te odgovoriti, samo ti ukazati na neke momente koje možda nisi uzela u obzir. Meni se najlakše  pokazalo kombinirati. Prva 3-4 mjeseca tetre i švedske. Volim da tako maleni imaju iskuhano i ispeglano na guzi ( to su neke moje ideje).
 Onda nekoliko platnenih, svaka je svoj primjer ljepote, moja teta šivalica ima mašte. Danju doma platnene, noću jednokratne. Tako da omjer potrošenog za platnene i potrošak struje, praška i tvoga vremena za pranje i sušenje, bude na nekakvom optimalnom nivou.

Uglavnom, savjet jedne iskusne mame ti je da za početak kupiš malo šivanih pelena, toliko da ti neće biti žao potrošenog novca ako ne budeš zadovoljna. Recimo desetak, lako ćeš prati svaki dan ako bude trebalo.
A možda ti bude jako praktično i bebi isto tako. Ostavi si otvorene opcije. Beba je najbolji učitelj.

----------


## baka

> Drage forumašice i forumaši, trebam vašu pomoć. Samo podršku, ništa više. 
> 
> Odlučili smo se koristiti platnene pelene, no nigdje oko sebe ne nailazim na razumijevanje. Štoviše, svatko se osjeća prozvanim objasniti mi zašto mi je to glupa ideja. Od toga da mi se neće dati prati ih, sve do toga da će mi dijete stalno biti osuto i bolesno.  Da, znam da se ne bih trebala obazirati na druge. Učim se.  Ali trudna sam i emotivna. 
> 
> Trebate mi da me uvjerite da ne griješim, da neću požaliti, da to nije teško, da bebi neće biti teško i da neće zbog toga ispaštati... i da sam potpuno u pravu što ne želim podržavati onu odvratnu firmu koja radi jednokratne pelene.
> 
> Hvala na svakom djeliću pozornosti koju ćete pridati mom problemu.


Sve je istina što si rekla. _Svatko_ ti ne treba ništa objašnjavati, ako si ti odlučila.

----------


## cikla

Mi smo jedini u varoši koji koristimo platnene (i jedini koji smo se nosili u marami, koji dojimo i posle prvog rođendana...) i bilo je svakakvih komentara. Uglavnom starije žene nas hvale zbog toga, a većina mladih majki je zgrožena. 
Isto je bilo i priča kako ćemo videti kada se dete ojede, pa kako ćemo odustati kada nam se leti usmrde pelene, ili da nam se neće dati/nećemo imati vremena prati tolike pelene, da se to ne isplati jer kada izračunaš troškove praška, struje i ostalog izađe ti isti trošak. Ništa od toga se meni nije pokazalo kao istina. 
Jednokratne smo koristili samo u porodilištu. Za početak sam uzela 10 platnenih i kombinovala ih sa tetrama. Kada smo videli kako to funkcioniše i da smo zadovoljni dokupili smo još 15. I na letovanje smo nosili platnene i nije mi bio nikakav problem. Velika podrška mi je MM i on presvlači malu, pere pelene, prostire veš, slaže ga isto toliko često kao i ja. Isto kao i smokvica planiram za drugo dete dokupiti još nekoliko, jer sa ovom količinom moram ih zimi prati svaki drugi dan.
Ako to želiš, samo napred.

----------


## rahela

ne znam za tebe, ali ti mogu reći da meni ni u jednom trenutku nije bilo komplicirano, ni teško, ni naporno prati/sušiti/premotavati platnene
vjerujem da je naporno kad ti drugi svašta pričaju, ali ako imaš podršku barem supruga, zbilja se ne bi trebala opterećivati za ostale, jer nitko od njih neće u tome sudjelovati

----------


## Lucas

samo naprijed!   :Very Happy: 

sa oduševljenjem podržavam svaku mamu koja se odluči za pp..  :Klap: 

ja sam sa prvim koristila platnene,al evo,nažalost, sa drugim ne, jer sam (priznajem) prelijena + sve ove stvari koje je Beti3 nabrojala....

a ako te brinu komentari drugih, samo si isprintaj onu sliku na kojoj se vidi hrpetina jednokratnih pelena koje bebači potroše za vrijeme svog pelenaškog staža i pokaži radoznalim zabadalima.... 
npr.ovu http://krampus-najam-pelena.hr/wp-co...le-diapers.jpg

ili par zanimljivih činjenica o jednokratnim pelenama
Beba za vrijeme pelenaštva, u prosjeku,  potroši između 5000 i 6000 jednokratnih pelena
Korištenjem jednokratnih pelena, svaka beba stvori oko tonu otpada
U Hrvatskoj se godišnje potroši oko 122 milijuna jednokratnih pelena
Jednokratne pelene su treći najzastupljeniji otpad – odmah iza papira i plastičnih boca, ali se za razliku od njih ne mogu reciklirati
 za razgradnju jednokratnih pelena potrebno je nekoliko stotina godina......

a u hrvatskoj sad ima i servis za najam platnenih pelena pa možeš i tako pokušati da ne kupuješ odmah hrpetinu 
(a i osim najma pelena, nude i mogućnost usluge odvoza i pranja tvojih platnenih pelena)


i sretno i samo hrabro!

----------


## mishekica

Hvala svima.  :Smile: 
I čekaj još pokoju lijepu riječ.  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

Mene Betina tocka 5 trenutno drzi malo dalje od platnenih, imam bebaca koji se unatrag dva mjeseca ne voli presvlacit pa mi je lakse duze ga drzat u jednokratnoj nego svako malo platnenu presvlacit. Od tri mjeseca pa do sedam, osam mjeseci je bio uglavnom u platnenima, ojede nije imao, ni osipe, a da mi je malo tlaka s platnenima, je - ne volem dastavljam robu susit.

----------


## mishekica

Ma ja obožavam pranje veša. Meni je to terapija.  :psiholog:

----------


## nevenera

mi evo koristimo platnene. kako s prvim, tako i s drugim. nije mi teško, jer mi se ne čini da se ima toliko posla. više mi je smetalo prvih mjesec dana korištenja jednokratnih njihov smrad i gomile smeća. nismo nikad imali osipe niti išta tog tipa. kreme ne koristimo jer nema potrebe za njima.

----------


## Smokvica.

> Ma ja obožavam pranje veša. Meni je to terapija.


...onda se nemas sta premisljati  :Wink:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Ako imaš ispunjeno par uvjeta, nećeš imati problema.
> 1. perilica
> 2. volja za ispirati svaki dan, nekoliko puta, nagnuta (leđa!!) nad kadu ili WC. Jer, bebe kakaju, jako često, i najvjerojatnije će ispiranje biti tvoj posao. Postoje papirići za u pelene, ali ja nisam stavljala prve mjesece.
> 3. uglavnom ste u istom mjestu i doma. Putovanje s platnenopelenašem je teže. No, naravno da možeš na putu imati jednokratne. I ima jako puno proizvođača, nisu ti valjda svi mrski.
> 4. puno mjesta za sušenje ili sušilicu.
> 5. beba koja ne urla za svako presvlačenje, jer platnene treba mijenjati češće.
> 
> Ne želim te odgovoriti, samo ti ukazati na neke momente koje možda nisi uzela u obzir. Meni se najlakše  pokazalo kombinirati. Prva 3-4 mjeseca tetre i švedske. Volim da tako maleni imaju iskuhano i ispeglano na guzi ( to su neke moje ideje).
>  Onda nekoliko platnenih, svaka je svoj primjer ljepote, moja teta šivalica ima mašte. Danju doma platnene, noću jednokratne. Tako da omjer potrošenog za platnene i potrošak struje, praška i tvoga vremena za pranje i sušenje, bude na nekakvom optimalnom nivou.
> ...


Uglavnom potpisujem sve kaj je Beti3 napisala, i mi smo kombinirali, po danu i doma platnene, po noći i izvan kuće jednokratne.

----------


## Sirius Black

Mi smo prakticirali presvlačenje prilično često, jer nisam mogla pustiti da beba bude u mokrom, to je jako neugodno. Pa sam imala jako puno pelena za prati. 
Osip nema veze s vrstom pelena, nego s higijenom općenito.

----------


## mishekica

> Osip nema veze s vrstom pelena, nego s higijenom općenito.


Preporučuješ li kremice kao "preventivu"?

----------


## Rivendell

> Stalno osuto? N. mi je jedan jedini put imala osip, Pavlovicevoj ce uskoro isteci rok a ja ju nisam potrosila ni pola....
> 
> Tesko nije,mrvicu ti treba vise vremena sto ce ti mozda u pocetku (kako ti je ovo prvo dijete) tesko padati pa nije smak svijeta ako u pocetku kombiniras sa jednokratnima....ja sam potrosila paket-dva jednokratnih u prvim mjesecima....


Ovako i mi. Nismo potrošili ni trećinu kremice koju smo kupili kad se rodio. Problem je nastao u vrtiću, jer su tete nakon početnog slaganja, nakon mjesec dana rekle da je njima to komplicirano. Tako da smo sad ipak u jednokratnima. Osim vikendom.

----------


## mishekica

> Problem je nastao u vrtiću, jer su tete nakon početnog slaganja, nakon mjesec dana rekle da je njima to komplicirano.


Baš mi je žao.  :Sad:

----------


## mary lu

mi smo relativno novi u korištenju platnenih pelena, koristimo ih 2,5 mjeseca i jako sam zadovoljna. mogu i usporediti korištenje jednokratnih koje sam koristila za prvog mališana i pp koje sad koristimo za drugu bebu, komplicirano nije, promjeniš pelenu, jednokratnu baciš u smeće, pp u kantu za čuvanje pelena, staviš drugu i to je to, treba ti malo više vremena jedino da ih svaka 3 dana staviš prati i sušiti i nekih 15 min da ih složiš i pospremiš u ladicu, ja ih kod pospremanja odmah posložim s drukerima na veličinu koju sad koristimo i stavim unutra papiriće, tak da kad prematam ne gubim vrijeme na to. do sad nije imala osip,ima jako mekanu guzu čak izrazito mekanu  :Smile:  mi se prematamo otprilike svakih 3 sata, čak smo nekoliko puta ostali i duže u peleni ali zasad nije premočila.
a što se tiče razumjevanja drugih, mojoj mami još nije jasno zašto koristimo platnene, ali to nije moj problem  :Smile: 
da i ja sam mislila da pp djecu malo sprečava u aktivnosti, mislila sam da smeta kod okretanja ili sjedenja ili hodanja pošto su pp deblje, pa tako i guze beba, ali već sam se sama uvjerila da nije tako, jer se naša beba već s 4 mj okreće s leđa na trbuh, ko i prva beba koja je koristila jednokratne.
i još k tome štedim za odlazak na more jer svaki mjesec stavljam na stranu 200kn koliko bi potrošila na jednokratne (mi smo kupili rabljene pp pa nismo potrošili puno novaca)
i još jedan plus može ih koristiti i treća beba...ako dođe  :Smile: 
...uh šta sam se raspisala...uglavnom jako smo zadovoljni

----------


## klara

> Baš mi je žao.


Nasim tetama u vrticu nije komplicirano, a imaju 2 platnenopelenasa u grupi.

Podrska i od mene  :Smile:

----------


## susmiga

evo i mene s podrškom- platnene su genijalne! jedino što bi ti mogao biti  problem je sušenje- po zimi i kiši, kad pada danima. mi imamo sušilicu i to je dosta pojednostavilo stvari. i htjela bi naglasiti da su tetre kod nas bile glavne, modernih platnenih smo imali po desetak komada od svake veličine. s njima čak nije ni sušenje problem.

----------


## mishekica

Mislim da će mi sušenje biti najmanji problem - stan se grije na toplanu i veš se osuši za par sati (čak i kad je radijator smanjen). A slučajno imamo i sušilicu pa će nam moći uskočiti, ako zatreba, za ostalo rublje.  :Smile: 

Još htjedoh priupitati.... Što znači "često" presvlačenje? mary lu je napisala da presvlači bebu svaka 3 h. Ja sam mislila da se toliko često presvlači i s jednokratnima.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Rivendell

> Nasim tetama u vrticu nije komplicirano, a imaju 2 platnenopelenasa u grupi.
> 
> Podrska i od mene


Ma nasoj jednoj teti nije bio problem, al drugoj se ne da zivit, a ona nas je zamolila...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam isto preslačila djecu svako 3 sta, prvi je bio u tetrama cca 2 mjeseca,onda prešli za  jednokratne ( skinuli se s 21mjesec), ali to nisam htjela ponovit s drugim i trećim djetetom. Drugo je bilo samo u tetrama, osim kad smo s 6 mjeseci išli na more i kad je mala bila u bolnici, skinuli pelene s 17mjeseci, najmanji je do 7 mjeseca bio samo u tetrama složenih ko origami, i nije trebalo ništ podebljavati,posle smo prešli na kombinaciju sa šivanim pelenama, skinuli smo ih i ne vračamo se više, Zadnje more smo odradili s 7 pelena ( 15 dana mora).

moja podrška. tetre smo do 2-3mjeseca  peglali, a posle su veliki klinci slagali origamije

----------


## Sirius Black

> Preporučuješ li kremice kao "preventivu"?


Ne, preporučujem čim brže skidanje iz pelena. Moje cure ne kakaju u pelenu od 9 mjeseci.

----------


## mishekica

> Ne, preporučujem čim brže skidanje iz pelena. Moje cure ne kakaju u pelenu od 9 mjeseci.


Wow! To je super! Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti slijediti vaš primjer.  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Odlučila sam započeti s tetrama i švedskima pa onda prijeći na one slatke šarene. Pa sad onda imam pitanja...  :Smile: 
Jedna tetra plus švedska plus zaštitne gaćice ili kako?

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ne, preporučujem čim brže skidanje iz pelena. Moje cure ne kakaju u pelenu od 9 mjeseci.


i moja je pocela s 9mj kakat na tutu...
ja ju sada mjenjam svako 2h,ljetos sam ju momentalno jer je po kuci bila samo u peleni bez covera pa cim bi primjetila da se malo popisala odma bi mjenjala pelenu ( i do 10 dnevno)...to je rezultiralo time da mi je i sama pocela signalizirat hvatanjem za pelenu cim je mokra...da je ljeto trajalo jos 2mj bili bi izasli iz pelena sa 12mj....

----------


## Mojca

Valjda sam ja jedina kojoj s vremena na vrijeme ide na živce to skupljanje, pranje, stavljanje na sušilo, pa jel suho ili nije, pa skupljaj, pa nosi dva kata više u stan, pa slaži, pa spremaj... ali i unatoč tome smo i dalje u platnenima. Osim kad idemo na put ili u dulju šetnju sad kad počinju hladnoće. Tad koristimo Bambo, valjda su najekološkije među jednokratnima.

----------


## Sirius Black

> i moja je pocela s 9mj kakat na tutu...
> ja ju sada mjenjam svako 2h,ljetos sam ju momentalno jer je po kuci bila samo u peleni bez covera pa cim bi primjetila da se malo popisala odma bi mjenjala pelenu ( i do 10 dnevno)...to je rezultiralo time da mi je i sama pocela signalizirat hvatanjem za pelenu cim je mokra...da je ljeto trajalo jos 2mj bili bi izasli iz pelena sa 12mj....


Pa da, prednost platnenih je da dijete skuži da je mokro i to mu smeta, povezuje pišanje u pelene s tim osjećajem, pa se puno lakše skine iz pelena.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Znam,proucavala sam ja tokom trudnoce threadove o pp ovdje .... :Smile: 

Samo ne kuzim zasto joj to sad odjednom vise ne smeta otkad je zahladilo? Kad je bila samo u peleni odma se hvatala za nju i signalizirala mi,a sada,kad preko ima cover i hlace to vise ne radi....i dalje valjda ima isti osjet da je mokra? :Confused:

----------


## flopica

kod mene ovako - koristim pp plus tetra unutra kao uložak, tanka tetra, kupljeno u dm - paket 112 kn, ja imam dva
pranje svako treće veče, na 60, nema peglanja nego lijepo rastresem i objesim uredno, sa sušila odmah slažem i u ormarić gdje stoje
po noći koristim jednokratne jer se nama to pokazalo najbolje - nema presvlačenja noću, osim ako se pokaka ali to je rijetkost
nuikad, ama baš nikad se nije zajel aguza, kremu stvaim svaki deseti put, kad se sjetim
mijenjam svaka 2- 3 sata

prvo dijete je nosilo jednokratne, mijenjala sam pelene svako 3 sata, mazala kremama, brisala vaticama s mlakom vodom i bila je zajedena u prva tri mjeseca jedno 5 puta  :gaah: 
što se tiče vremena koje ti oduzimaju, ja ne osjećam da mi baš oduzimaju iskreno - to ti postane rutina nakon kratkog vremena

----------


## lasta

Evo podrske i od nas. Mi smo u pocetku kombinirali pp sa jednokratnim (samo dok ja nisam usavrsila motanje jako male guze u tetra pelenu).
I sada smo pravi pp. Osim ponekad kada smo duze bili van pa sam koristila jednokratne. Ali sada mala kaka jedanput dnevno i vise mi nije problem.
I ja kao Flopica u pp stavim tetru pa onda cover. Po noci deblja pp i nije nam frka jer se mala popiski tek pred jutro (probala je dvije noci presvlaciti a ona suha i odustala).

Kod mene na striku ponosno pelenice vijore i kada me prijateljica pitala sada neki dan:
Sta ti peres pelene kao ono babe prije 30 godina?
Ne draga nego kao zena iz 21 stoljeca.
Pa kako ih peres?!!
Stavim u expres lonac i kuham kao npr juhu.
I zavrsim raspravu.


I nama kaka manje smrdi u pp.

----------


## mishekica

> Stavim u expres lonac i kuham kao npr juhu.


 :Laughing: 

Curke, divne ste mi.  :Heart:

----------


## Commawhite

najbolje uloženi novci od kad se beban rodio. plus, prekrasne su <3

----------


## S2000

Meni su par puta pelene jako digle zivce, al nije to bilo zbog platnenih pelena, vec opcenito ta govanca, nekad stvarno dodu u krivo vrijeme, plus em nesto zaboravis, em ti nije dan, em ovo em ono.. Pa dok umiris to prezivo stvorenje da ga zadrzis sekundu da ga zakopcas... 
Mislim da je to normalno i da mame to prodju bez obzira koje pelene koriste - da im je nekad puna kapa mijenjanja guzica i brisanja govanaca  :Smile:  nema nista lose u tome.

----------


## mishekica

:Smile:

----------


## zekana

Moja sekana živi u Zg pa da vas zamolim da mi preporučite koje su najbolje pp, koliko koštaju, kakvi su to umeci koji se stavljaju u njih.
Apsolutno sam za pp jer sam nedavno čitala članak što sve zna izazvati kemijama napumpana pelenica za bebu (astma, alergije, kožna oboljenja, itd.). Dodajući tome zagađenje jednokratnih plus enorman financijski trošak... nekako mi se čini da će i za našu bebicu i za nas biti najljepše i najkvalitetnije sterilne, iskuhane, divne, platnene pelene. 
Imam ja volje i za veš i za peglanje i sve ostalo...  :Very Happy:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> ... nekako mi se čini da će i za našu bebicu i za nas biti najljepše i najkvalitetnije sterilne, iskuhane, divne, platnene pelene. Imam ja volje i za veš i za peglanje i sve ostalo...


Ajme pa da je ovako ja ih ne bi koristila...kakvo iskuhavanje,steriliziranje i peglanje??? :Shock: 
Platnene pelene se ne peglaju ni ne peru na vise od 60,unistila bi im lastiku da to radis!

----------


## S2000

Mozda misli na tetre? Hmm

----------


## ardnas

> Valjda sam ja jedina kojoj s vremena na vrijeme ide na živce to skupljanje, pranje, stavljanje na sušilo, pa jel suho ili nije, pa skupljaj, pa nosi dva kata više u stan, pa slaži, pa spremaj... ali i unatoč tome smo i dalje u platnenima. Osim kad idemo na put ili u dulju šetnju sad kad počinju hladnoće. Tad koristimo Bambo, valjda su najekološkije među jednokratnima.


Ma nisi jedina, ja sam pokušala, kupila platnene, kupila 30 komada tetri... ALI ja nisam organizirana što se tiče pranja veša. Evo i sad mi je korpa puna i pored korpe. To ispiranje pa pranje... bilo je previše za mene.Beba mi je bila stalno mokra jako je puno piškio i jako puno papao, kad abi se upiškio morala sam mijenjati sve pa i bodi , e tu je bio problem on je mrzio presvlačenje, mrzi ga i sad..., čudno je građen slim fit, pa bi morala oblačiti broj veći bodi da stane pelena pa bi mu rukavi bili veći pa... ma 
tako da sam nažalost odustala.
Žao mi je jer sam se stvarno informirala , potrudila, sad mu tu i tamo kad mu je guza crvena stavim tetru, ali sam odustala.

----------


## flopica

> Kod mene na striku ponosno pelenice vijore i kada me prijateljica pitala sada neki dan:
> Sta ti peres pelene kao ono babe prije 30 godina?
> Ne draga nego kao zena iz 21 stoljeca.
> Pa kako ih peres?!!
> Stavim u expres lonac i kuham kao npr juhu.
> I zavrsim raspravu.



 :Laughing:  ovo mi je genijalno!

----------


## flopica

kod ovih koje ja koristim, a to su home made platnene plus tetra na uložak plus rodina pusa zaštitne samo je važno jedno da ne promoči a to ja da se zaštitnom pokrije sve platneno. i oblačim bodije broj veći, a ako su rukavi dugi, zavrnem, ništa posebno. ponavljam, nema nikakve sterilizacije ni peglanja, samo se sve lijepo uredno složi i to je to.

----------


## mala-vila

> Ovako i mi. Nismo potrošili ni trećinu kremice koju smo kupili kad se rodio. Problem je nastao u vrtiću, jer su tete nakon početnog slaganja, nakon mjesec dana rekle da je njima to komplicirano. Tako da smo sad ipak u jednokratnima. Osim vikendom.


pa to je bas steta  :Sad: 
zar tete imaju pravo na to?

----------


## marta

mishekica, cak i da ti se platnene ne svide i da odustanes u nekom trenutku, mozes i prodati na forumskoj burzi i garant neces biti na gubitku.

----------


## Sirius Black

> kod ovih koje ja koristim, a to su home made platnene plus tetra na uložak plus rodina pusa zaštitne samo je važno jedno da ne promoči a to ja da se zaštitnom pokrije sve platneno. i oblačim bodije broj veći, a ako su rukavi dugi, zavrnem, ništa posebno. ponavljam, nema nikakve sterilizacije ni peglanja, samo se sve lijepo uredno složi i to je to.


Meni rodine zaštitne ništ nisu valjale. Onaj rub je navukao vlagu i promočilo je na odjeću. I kroj je totalno čudan, jako su vrećaste a stežu oko noge.

----------


## mishekica

> mishekica, cak i da ti se platnene ne svide i da odustanes u nekom trenutku, mozes i prodati na forumskoj burzi i garant neces biti na gubitku.


Na to računam jerbo sam već kupila pelene.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

> Ma nisi jedina, ja sam pokušala, kupila platnene, kupila 30 komada tetri... ALI ja nisam organizirana što se tiče pranja veša. Evo i sad mi je korpa puna i pored korpe. To ispiranje pa pranje... bilo je previše za mene.Beba mi je bila stalno mokra jako je puno piškio i jako puno papao, kad abi se upiškio morala sam mijenjati sve pa i bodi , e tu je bio problem on je mrzio presvlačenje, mrzi ga i sad..., čudno je građen slim fit, pa bi morala oblačiti broj veći bodi da stane pelena pa bi mu rukavi bili veći pa... ma 
> tako da sam nažalost odustala.
> Žao mi je jer sam se stvarno informirala , potrudila, sad mu tu i tamo kad mu je guza crvena stavim tetru, ali sam odustala.


Pa nisam ja odustala, samo mi je ponekad zamorno.  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

meni su rodina pusa sasvim u redu
dok nisam skužila kako treba sve nariktati znalo je promočiti
kad sam ušla u štos više se nije ponovilo

----------


## mala-vila

meni je kod platnenih bilo genijalno bas to sto ih moram prati, stavljati na strik.... to je naime uvije bila i ostala moja mala terapija. kad sam nervozna super se mirim kad odem malo prekopati po zmazanom vesu, ubacim  to u masinu i mrak sam. onda kad je gotov  ves slaganje na susilicu, ma zakon, ko nova sam poslije toga  :psiholog:

----------


## marta

> Na to računam jerbo sam već kupila pelene.


Tako sam ih i ja kupila prije skoro 9 godina. I navukla se.

----------


## mishekica

> meni je kod platnenih bilo genijalno bas to sto ih moram prati, stavljati na strik.... to je naime uvije bila i ostala moja mala terapija. kad sam nervozna super se mirim kad odem malo prekopati po zmazanom vesu, ubacim  to u masinu i mrak sam. onda kad je gotov  ves slaganje na susilicu, ma zakon, ko nova sam poslije toga


E pa baš to! I kod mene tako...  :psiholog:

----------


## mishekica

> Tako sam ih i ja kupila prije skoro 9 godina. I navukla se.


Ma tako su mi predivne! Nadam se da će mojoj bebi biti dobre.

----------


## Kaae

Nase cekaju Godota. Zapravo, fotka je od prije mjesec dana. U medjuvremenu se polica na dnu slike jos malo prosirila ulijevo, a onda sam sama sebi zabranila shopping pelena.  :lool: 

(Ni ne vidi se gornja polica s tetrama i prefoldsima. Oops.)

----------


## jelena.O

za moj ukus moram priznat da su tvoje prešarene, ja sam volila viuše bjelije, i sve su mi bile u plavo-bijelo-žutim tonovima, sve kupljene tu na burzi, s time da je bembo u početku bio samo u tetrama, mislim da je tak najbolje.

Inače sječam se kad je klinka bila mala slučajno je uzela moja sister i pita kaj dete ima ekološkepelene, ja je zgunjeno pogledam i velim ne oprane.

Nego Kaae, kad će Godo

----------


## Lutonjica

naše su sve užasno šarene, kričave, u veselim bojama, obožavam boje  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

i ja volim boju ali ponekad treba oprat i nešto na većim temperaturama

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam jednom ili maksimalno dvaput u skoro 5 godina korištenja prala pelene na 90. 
a i tada se ništa nije desilo bojama.

----------


## mishekica

Pa ja i svu posteljinu, donje rublje, ručnike i sl. perem na 60 pa ne pušta boju. Za slučaj da ipak puste boju, unutra je maramica koja to lijepo pokupi. Maramica obavezno ide u prvo pranje. Ako ništa ne pusti, za sljedeće se pranje može i zanemariti.

----------


## zeljka231

> Nase cekaju Godota. Zapravo, fotka je od prije mjesec dana. U medjuvremenu se polica na dnu slike jos malo prosirila ulijevo, a onda sam sama sebi zabranila shopping pelena. 
> 
> (Ni ne vidi se gornja polica s tetrama i prefoldsima. Oops.)


joj, Kaae, kako su ti lijepe pelenice!!! mi ih već dugo ne koristimo, ali tvoje su tako lijepe da bih ih kupila samo da mi stoje u ormaru. ja sam užasno guštala kad sam kupovala pelene. a i poslije  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

I prije postavljanja ove teme odlučila sam se na platnene (i već sam ih kupila  :Embarassed: ), no sad sam još sigurnija u svoju odluku. Dakle, hvala na podršci.  :Smile: 

Odlučila sam na početku koristiti tetre + švedske + zaštitne gaćice. Mota li se to na isti način kao prije (dakle, mogu li pitati mamu da mi pokaže kako je mene povijala)? Ili sad i tu postoje neke novine?

----------


## cikla

Možeš pitati mamu, a možeš i sama malo proučiti.
Evo par linkova:
http://www.kittykins.co.uk/advice/id/20
http://www.angelfire.com/id/megnkatesplace/folds.html
http://www.wikihow.com/Fold-a-Cloth-Diaper

Nama je najviše odgovarao origami, ali ima i drugih zanimljivih načina.

----------


## mishekica

Hvala na linkovima!

----------


## winnerica

Sad tek vidim temu  :Smile:   Evo i od mene podrške! Obožavali smo naše platnene pelen, pun pogodak! Uz napomenu da sam istovremeno imala u platnenima dvije cure; razlika 17 mj.; te da su obje rano izašle iz pelenašenja uopće! Jako smo voljeli naše pelene i udomili smo ih dalje; samo sam ja radi komocije kupila puno pelena za njih dvije, imali smo preko 70-ak komada i 10-ak covera; ali ipak su u pitanju bile dvije bebe...  :Heart:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Preko 70 ? :Shock:  Pa gdje si drzala to brdo? Meni mojih 26 + extra ulosci popune cijeli ormaric namjenjen za pelene....

----------


## Lutonjica

meni mojih 40tak stoji u velikoj košari iz ikee, i ima mjesta za još

----------


## S2000

Meni je mojih 27+ stalo u sasivenoj platnenoj vrecici na drukere objeseno na stranicu kinderbeta. Poneka uvijek na pranju, poneka na susenju... Nisu mi zauzimale puno mjesta tako (dok su bile u ladici onda su zauzimale cijelu jednu).

----------


## Mojca

> Preko 70 ? Pa gdje si drzala to brdo? Meni mojih 26 + extra ulosci popune cijeli ormaric namjenjen za pelene....


Pa kako? 
Mi ih imamo 27, 5 covera, 6 ME uložaka i 8 Rodinih uložaka i sve nam stane u jednu ladicu u njenoj komodi. Uz još rolu Poplinijevih papirića i složene vrećice za nošenje pelena i 2 švedske pelene koje ne koristimo (vidiš, mogla bi to izbaciti).

----------


## mishekica

Nisam ih još smjestila. Prvo ću ih sve oprati, jelte. No, mislila sam ih držati u plastičnoj kutiji ispod krevetića. Nije baš feng shui, ali nemam nekog velikog izbora. Dobro, ako beba baš bude imala problema sa spavanjem, maknut ću.  :Grin: 

P.S. Beba se upravo tako živčano pomaknula... vjerojatno unaprijed protestira.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

savladaj slaganje u origami i tak ti neće trebat odma duple pelene za početak kad već ideš na tetru.

----------


## winnerica

> Preko 70 ? Pa gdje si drzala to brdo? Meni mojih 26 + extra ulosci popune cijeli ormaric namjenjen za pelene....


Svaka je na svom kinderbetu imala zavezanu vreću za pelene - tak sam držala; u džepovima sa strane ulošci za pelene i coveri...

----------


## mishekica

> savladaj slaganje u origami i tak ti neće trebat odma duple pelene za početak kad već ideš na tetru.


Hoćeš reći da je kod slaganja u origami dovoljna jedna pelena?

----------


## marta

Je, dovoljna je jedna i to jaaaaako dugo. Mozda po noci mozes stavljati jos jednu kao ulozak.

----------


## mishekica

To se onda pričvrsti sa snappyjem?
I onda preko ne treba švedska?
 :Embarassed:

----------


## cikla

Da, ako koristiš snappy ne treba ti švedska. Ja nisam imala kopče, pa sam sve učvršćivala švedskim i onda preko zaštitne.

----------


## mishekica

Imam nekoliko švedskih pa mislim da ću ipak njih koristiti.  :Smile: 

Joj, tako sam uzbuđena!
Jučer sam prala pelene. Sad mi se tu suše i tako mi je predivno vidjeti ih na stalku.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

Čitam i mislim ajme koliko pp imaju ove žene  :Shock:  ...i onda ih idem i ja pobrojati  :Ups:

----------


## mishekica

Na nekim drugim temama sam napisala da mi se čini da odustajem od platnenih pa su me neke od vas pitale zašto...
Istina je da ih koristimo tek 2 tjedna... i da nisu neka nauka.  :Smile:  Bez brige, svladala sam svu potrebnu tehniku, no ipak ima stvari koje me nerviraju.

1. Beba mi urliče i otima se svaki put kad joj pokušam obući platnenu pelenu. Kad joj stavljam jednokratne, šuti kao bubica.

2. Kad joj zaštitne gaćice namjestim labavo, procure. Kad ih stegnem za samo jedan stupanj jače, stišću je. Na koži se vide tragovi gumica i drukera.  :Sad: 

3. Svi su mi govorili da pp treba prati otprilike svaka 2-3 dana. Kod mene se perilica napuni za dan i pol. Istina je da koristimo puno tetri i krpica za druge gluposti - nošenje, podloga za ležanje, brisuckanje... Ali, brate mili, dvije mašine pelena u 3 dana? Gubi mi se ona računica o isplativosti i ekološkoj prihvatljivosti (da, znam da su jednokratne nerazgradive...).

4. Imam najgluplju perilicu u svemiru. Kad stavim pelene, prvo uključim centrifugu da ocijedi tu vodu u kojoj su stajale jer mi ručno baš ne ide. Onda uključim pranje. Onda nakon sat i pol trebam uključiti ponovno ispiranje jer se na ovoj divnoj napravi to ne može odmah izvesti. I tako se moje pelene peru svakih dan i pol po cca 3 h. Jedino je pozitivno što mi perilica drži dijete usnulim.

5. Jedan od argumenata ZA pp je to da djeca osjete da su mokra pa se brže odviknu od pelena. Moja ne osjeća. Ili je nije briga što osjeća. Ona još nijednom nije plakala zato što je mokra, niti je na bilo koji drugi način pokazala nelagodu. A zna biti toliko zapišana da se uopće ne čudim što ja sad rijetko idem na wc (popije mi svu tekućinu, očito...).  :Undecided: 

6. Stan nam se abnormalno vlaži od sušenja toliko veša. Ne pomažu trikovi struke.

7. Imali smo velikih problema s faraonskim mravima, a neki dan sam ponovno našla dva.  :gaah:  Kažu da se hrane fekalijama, između ostalog, i da napadaju novorođenčad. Ne želim im davati dodatnu hranu.

8. Kombiniranje platnenih i jednokratnih ne čini me sretnom. Jednokratne stavljamo po noći i kad negdje idemo (jednom dosad  :Grin: ). Ako tako nastavim dalje, opet se gubi ona računica o korisnosti platnenih. Da, opet je ok to što štedim okoliš, ali svoje pare bome ne štedim na taj način. Štoviše, troškovi su mi još i puno veći nego da sam samo na jednokratnima.

9. Iscrpljena sam i izluđena preko svake mjere.

----------


## kajsa

Vidim da ti je beba mala, ti si vjerojatno iscrpljena.
Ako ti je trenutno jednostavnije i lakše, koristi jednokratne neko vrijeme. 
Nije ti sad pametno prodavati PP jer ste vjerojatno dosta uložili u platnene.

Doći će brzo proljeće pa ćeš moći sušiti pelene vani.
Možeš probati suho čuvanje PP, tako nećeš trebati prvo odvrtiti na centrifugu.
Kako će beba biti veća, tako će se razmak između zapišavanja pelena povećati i manje pelena dnevno će ti trebati.


Mi smo često putovali na porodiljnom i tad bi koristili jednokratne. Ponekad mi je to bio odmor, ali sam se uvijek radovala vraćanju na platnene. :volimprativeš:

----------


## zasad skulirana

u pocetku kad je beba skroz mala i kad puno kaka pelene se cesce mijenjaju...kasnije ce ti se to smanjiti...

imas li covera na cicak? ja koristim iskljucivo te jer sam sumnjala da bi mi se sa drukerima dogadjalo bas to sto pises...cicak mozes puno preciznije regulirat!

zasto koristis metodu mokrog cuvanja? radije ih samo ubaci u kantu i poprskaj sa mjesavinom vode + cajevca!
onda nemas to ukljucivanje centrifuge....i trudi se ukljucivat je iza 21h kad je jeftina struja!

pa tek ih 2 tj koristis,sto ocekujes,da ce se tom brzinom beba  naviknut na osjecaj mokrine? polaaaako,to traje mjesecima....u protivnom bi ti vec sa 4mj izasla iz pelena da to tom brzinom ide... :Grin: 

mravi nece u zatvorenu pp kantu,jos ako poprskas cajevcem pogotovo...
a kako li im tek "mirisu" jednokratne sa kakicom u wc kanti?

puno zena stalno koristi jednokratne po noci a platnene po danu...ja sam to radila mislim sve do 6og mj....
a sto je 1 jednokratna pelena dnevno? pa jedan veliki paket ti traje skoro 2mj!

e,sad jedino ovo zadnje:ako si izludjena s njima preko svake mjere onda odustani,pospremi ih na mjesec-dva pa provaj opet....
ja sam par puta isto imala krize (kad bi ih zaboravila izvadit iz masine pa to radila u sitne sate) ali drzala me misao da je to puno zdravije za bebu,nije se nikad osipala,nismo trosili na kremice,vl. maramice....

----------


## bimba iaia

za br2. rješenje je vuna
a za br9 šaljem jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## zasad skulirana

bome kako kome,meni vuna stalno curi.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mishekica

I još 10... Te su pelene tako goleme.  :Sad:  Kad joj obučem pp, guza joj je ogromna pa joj moram nešto podmetnuti pod glavu, a ona se uporno migolji i miče s tog "jastuka". Čak i kad sam je stavljala u AS, nije mogla dobro upasti unutra jer ju je pelena pomicala malo previše gore.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Koje imas,OS? E,tu se slazem da mogu bit bas velike na pocetku,zato sam ja kupila NB i nosila ih cak 4mj dok nismo presli na OS....vecina ih vec s 2mj predje na OS ali moja je bila sitna pa su toliko dugo potrajale....

Jesu ti vec bili ljudi u babinama? Ako vecina jos nije reci da ti kupe NB pelene... :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

mishekica, platnene nisu za svakoga. ja recimo s dvoje djece u 4 godine korištenja nisam imala niti jedan od tih 10 problema koji tebe smetaju. 
ako ti stvaraju toliko stresa, lijepo ih prodaj i koristi jednokratne.  :Smile:  ja bih tako napravila

----------


## mala-vila

ja se u potpunosti slazem s lutonjicom, osim u djelu gdje kaze da ih prodas
tek si postala mama, nemoj se uzrujavati gdje nije potrebno, cuvaj se maksimalno
mozda kad zatopli, beba naraste, tebi se vrati zelja da probas ponovno i zaljubis se u platnene
prodat uvijek stignes

----------


## winnerica

Moram se složiti s curama oko svega kaj su napisale + odmah mi je u oko upalo mokro čuvanje - čemu to, čemu ta komplikacija? Ja sam od dvoje djece istovremeno platnenih čuvala suho i prala sam 1 mašinu dnevno (što pelena, što uz to šarenog veša) + barem mašinu bijelog veša dnevno isto. Obavezno uključivala iza 21 sat kad je struja jeftinija. Osjećaj mokrine teško da će beba stara par dana zapravo uopće skužiti; ona se još mora priviknuti da je van maternice i da je na ovom svijetu; osjećaj mokrine onaj pravi ćeš moći tek imati za nekih 10 mjeseci. Mislim da ti je pametno malo odgoditi korištenje platnenih na nekih 1-2 mj. dok malo ne nadođe beba i ti se ne oporaviš, pa vidi opet, ako ti se ni tada ne svidi prodat ćeš ih brzo.  :Wink:

----------


## S2000

Draga misekica...

Ja vjerujem da bi ti htjela uciniti sve najbolje za svoje dijete i svaka ti cast na upornosti  :Smile: 

Ali vidjet ces kroz odredeni period - da ne mora sve biti savrseno i tocno onako kako je najbolje. Negdje dobijes- negdje gubis. 

Nemoj se izgubiti u svemu tome. Pa sto i ako nikad vise ne budes koristila platnene ako ti nece odgovarati. 

Ja bi na tvom mjestu sacekala mozda koji mjesec, taman tamo do bebinog sestog mjeseca. Tad ce beba biti veca, pelene manje glomazne, piskenje rijedje, kakica tvrdja. Ako ni tad ne bude islo - lijepo ih prodaj i amen. Bar ces znati da si pokusala. 

Ja cu i s drugim djetetom jednog dana krenuti prvo s jednokratnim, i kad se iza posloze neke stvari, kad se osjetim spremnom prijeci cemo na platnene (mozda s 2, a mozda sa 7 mjeseci). 

:hug:

----------


## mishekica

Mudro zborite.  :Smile: 

Da stvar bude bolja, jutros mi je mašina počela davati znakove otkazivanja.  :Laughing:  Privremeno se skidamo s platnenih, dok ne vidim što je s tom perilicom jer ako mi sad otkaže, ne želim zaglaviti s hrpetinom prljavih pelena.

Naravno da veš perem na jeftinoj struji, to kod mene uopće nije upitno.  :Smile:  Samo što mi beba spava skoro isključivo po noći i to je jedino vrijeme kad čak i ja mogu odspavati.  :lool: 

Neke NB pelene je već prerasla. Imamo par komada nekih malih Rodinih (mislim da su S, a ne NB) i te joj sada savršeno pristaju. Osim tog nesretnog covera. Koristili smo i tetre u kombinaciji sa švedskima. I to mi je bilo OK.

----------


## mishekica

E, da. Suho čuvanje... Kako to radite? Popišanu pelenu prosušite pa bacite u kantu ili odmah bacite u kantu?

----------


## lasta

Draga evo i mene da ti dam podrsku. Znam kako je tesko a i tek si rodila.
I ja sam u pocetku htjela na platnene ali nije islo. Mala je imala 2500 i kad sam je stavila u pelenu dosla joj je do vrata. Nemamo ni ja ni muz mamu da nam pomogne,ja sam imala problema sa dojenjem. Uglavnom prvih mjesec dana mi je bilo jako tesko. Koristila sam jednokratne. Ali nisam odustajala od misli da mogu sa pp.
Kada je malo narasla probali smo opet. I ide. Bude i ukakana i upisana ponekad do usiju ali ja se ne uzbuđujem. Sve operem i to je to. Sad neko jutro probudila se mokra cijela(10 mjeseci),eto mm nije dobro namjestio cover. Ali nema veze. Ne dozvoljavam da se maltretiram oko takvih stvari. Kad idemo u setnju kombiniram koje su pelenice,zavisno koliko sam daleko od kuce i/ili idem kod nekoga u goste.
Ja imam neku kantu koja je pukla pa ima dvije-tri rupe taman za strujanje zraka. Drzim je na terasi. Pelenice samo bacim unutra. Pokakanu pelenu isperem sa vodom i isto ubacim u kantu. Malo pospricam otopinom cajevca i to je to. Pokloplac na kanti je samo prislonjen nije zatvoren. 
Cekaj ljeto kada ces pelenice moci malo prosusiti prije nego ih stavis u kantu. Vidjeti ces da ce ti biti lakse. Nista lose ne radis samo ti je malo tesko poslije poroda,ja sam to prosla. Biti ce sve dobro samo si daj malo vremena i odmori se  :Love:

----------


## mary lu

ja sam isto počela koristiti platnene kad mi je malena bila stara 7 mjeseci, isto su se prvo trebale posložiti meke stvari pa smo onda krenuli i eto do sad sam super zadovoljna  :Smile:  Ja ih čuvam u kanti na balkonu, popišane odmah ubacim unutra, a pokakane malo isperem i onda ubacim unutra i sve ok šljaka. Jednokratne koristim ponoći i spas su mi kad mi se platnene ne posuše na vrijeme. Imam ih 22 kom i perem svaka 3 dana. Pričekaj neko vrijeme, pa pokušaj opet.
Da i to da ima veliku guzu, normalno i moja je ima, ko bumbar  :Smile:  
Da i kod moje je pelena totalno mokra kad ju prematam, ali smatram to normalno kad nema onih granula unutra koje upijaju mokraću ko jednokratne,ali nema veze zdravije je :Smile:  i čuvamo okoliš.
Sve bude došlo na svoje, samo treba vrijeme

----------


## mary lu

Krivo napisala, malena mi bila stara 7 tjedana kad smo počeli koristiti platnene  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Nemam balkon.  :Sad:  Ni prozor na kupaonici.

----------


## marta

> E, da. Suho čuvanje... Kako to radite? Popišanu pelenu prosušite pa bacite u kantu ili odmah bacite u kantu?


popisanu pelenu bez susenja bacim u kantu. kad perem popisane stvari, obavezno stavim predpranje ili ih isperem u masini prije pranja.

----------


## marta

prije sam imala kantu s poklopcem, pa mi nista niej niti malo smrdilo. u medjuvremenu se polkopac slomio. ponekad malo daje kanta na amonijak, kad zaboravim staviti zapisance na pranje. inace ne smrdi. mogla bih prebaciti preko kante neki rucnik ili krpu, al ne da mise.

----------


## winnerica

Evo vidiš, sve ti je to zbog mašine koja je pred otkazivanjem...  :Laughing: 

Za suho čuvanje sam si nabavila jednu kantu s poklopcom (malo veću jer su kod mene ipak bile dvije curke istovremeno u platnenima), kad se popiški staviš odmah u kantu, a ak je pokakana ispereš ju i opet u kantu - prosto ko pasulj!
S obzirom da je beba već neke pelenice i prerasla sklona sam vjerovati da će joj ove koje sad imate biti taman malo kasnije, pa si napravi pauzu dok ti se ne poslože sve zvijezde tipa tvoj oporavak, beba poraste, proljepša se vrijeme, popraviš mašinu ili kupiš novu i izvidi onda kakav ti je horoskop po pitanju platnenog pelenašenja.
I još ti mogu dodat svoje iskustvo; neznam čije pelene imaš (marka) ali mi smo imali fakat puno i od raznih šivalica, pa je bilo pravilo da nam u nisu u isto vrijeme sve pelene baš najbolje sjedale na guzu (o.k. cure su dvije i razlika 17 mj. starosti), znači: kad je starijoj bila super Flafica, mlađa je bila taman u Bum Geniusu i sl. A čak su nam kasnije, kad je mlađa prohodala, natrag pasale neke pelene tip-top koje je kao ranije bila prerasla...

----------


## mishekica

Malo introspekcije mi je pomoglo da shvatim glavni problem - bojim se da sam bacila sve te silne pare (ajd, dobro, nije to baš taaako puno). Ali, da, kao da ja to moram odmah i sada.  :Rolling Eyes:  Kupila sam nekoliko fakat glupih i nepotrebnih stvari za bebu i ispada da samo bacam novce. A sve kupujem polovno da uštedim.  :facepalm:  Tragikomedija.

----------


## mala-vila

> Malo introspekcije mi je pomoglo da shvatim glavni problem - bojim se da sam bacila sve te silne pare (ajd, dobro, nije to baš taaako puno). Ali, da, kao da ja to moram odmah i sada.  *Kupila sam nekoliko fakat glupih i nepotrebnih stvari za bebu* i ispada da samo bacam novce. A sve kupujem polovno da uštedim.  Tragikomedija.


ko nije taj nije ni imao bebu prvi put, tak da, chill mishekica! sve u rok službe!

----------


## S2000

A i uvijek mozes prodati kao polovno to sto ti ne treba  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

A nije baš neka navala na pelene u zadnje vrijeme.  :Smile:  Na ove druge stvari pogotovo.  :Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

a zakaj ne motaš origami stil tada koristiš samo jednu pelenu + cover, odma imaš manje veša

----------


## mishekica

Ona potpuno natopi cijelu tetru i švedsku. Bojim se da bi jedna tetra bila premalo.

----------


## jelena.O

miškica mislila sam na ovu metodu http://www.kittykins.co.uk/advice/id/25, malo više o tome imaš na   http://forum.roda.hr/threads/35866-k...)-pelene/page7

----------


## zekana

Već sam svratila ovdje pa se sad vraćam. Želim i ja podršku za platnene pelene. Moji su problemi što ništa pod bogom ne znam o njima. Kako kupiti za svoje novorođenče, a ne znaš što sve treba?!

Pa mi, molim vas, odgovorite. Eto, ja želim nabaviti za svoju bebicu sve! Što je to sve, koje su sastavne stvari, kako uzeti veličine, tj. koje su veličine za novorođenu bebanu? Koliko komada, koliko čega, totalno sam u mraku!

Vidim ovdje na burzi da se mnogo toga prodaje, suuuuuper, a ja ne znam što mi treba. Pa što prije saznam, to ću prije nabaviti. 

Stvarno s nestrpljenjem čekam vaše sažete upute!

----------


## mary lu

Zekana, eto ja imam 22 komada platnenih pelena raznih proizvođača, fitted i split, sve su mi dobre, jedino se split brže posuše,a veličinu sam uzela onesize i za početak 2 komada zaštitnih gaća veličine S. Počeli smo pelene koristiti sa 7 tjedana, onda je imala curka oko 5kg i mogli smo podesiti onesize pelene na odgovarajuću veličinu, nismo kupovali newborn veličinu, eto to je naše iskustvo...

----------


## pipi73

Ja sam takodje jedna od onih koja je koristila platnene pelene ali i kombinirala...rano sam pocela raditi pa  sam po noci koristila jednokratne....

Takodje ovdje gdje zivim koriste se i tzv pirincani listici tako da kada se beba ukaka skupite taj papir i bacite u solju...bioloski je razgradljiv...ako se upiski ne bacam u solju vec u smece ...

Slicno namjeravam i sa drugim....

Samo naprijed i sretno....izgleda komlicirano napocetku ali zapravo nije...

----------


## S2000

ja sam nepokakane vec popisane papirice prala u masini s pelenama i koristila do ukakavanja  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

> ja sam nepokakane vec popisane papirice prala u masini s pelenama i koristila do ukakavanja


Bravo...nisam znala da moze...hvala na info...

----------


## S2000

ne znam koje imas, npr dok sam imala solemio listice jedva bi izdrzale jedno pranje, a popolinijevi listici su se prali i po 5-6 puta bez problema.

----------


## pipi73

> ne znam koje imas, npr dok sam imala solemio listice jedva bi izdrzale jedno pranje, a popolinijevi listici su se prali i po 5-6 puta bez problema.


Vjeruj da ne znam marku...ostao mi jedan neotvoren paket pa cu pogledati...

----------


## Marija

Ja koristim Rodine od bambusa; ako nisu pokakani perem ih skupa s pelenama, jedino što papiriće stavim u onu vrećicu za pranje osjetljivog veša.

----------


## cikla

Mi nismo imali baš velik izbor pelena, pa nije bilo mnogo problema oko izbora. Htela sam od bambusa (a to se samo na jednom mestu u Srbiji može naći), pa sam odlučila da kupim tek kad rodim i dođem do nekih novaca. Onda sam rodila veeeliku bebu i kupila one za koje su napisali da su za 6-15 kg. Deset pelena, pet zaštitnih (2 srednje i 3 velike) i pet zaštitnih uložaka. U početku je njih nosila samo noću ili kada smo išli kod doktora, a inače je bila u tetra peleni. Kasnije sam dokupila još 15 pelena. 

MM je pre par dana rekao da su pelene i marama dve najbolje stvari koje smo kupili za bebu. I on je za uživanjem presvlači.

----------


## zekana

> Zekana, eto ja imam 22 komada platnenih pelena raznih proizvođača, fitted i split, sve su mi dobre, jedino se split brže posuše,a veličinu sam uzela onesize i za početak 2 komada zaštitnih gaća veličine S. Počeli smo pelene koristiti sa 7 tjedana, onda je imala curka oko 5kg i mogli smo podesiti onesize pelene na odgovarajuću veličinu, nismo kupovali newborn veličinu, eto to je naše iskustvo...


Ja stvarno ne znam, sad tek gledam cijene pamučnih pelena i čine mi se užasno skupe. cca 100KN po komadu, to je stvarno veliki ulog za početak kad nabavljaš po 15ak komada. Ne znam , nisam se nadala da su toliko skupe...

----------


## Jesen u meni

zekana, možeš nabaviti rabljene preko burze i oglasnika pa cijena bude 35-45 kn, a mogu izdržati bar 2-3 djeteta i higijena nije problem, jer visoke temperature sve ubiju.
ja sam uspijevala naći na oglasnicima po 1-2 pelene koje su ljudi dobili na poklon pa nisu koristili ili su probali samo par puta pa odustali (znam da ti se ne isplati zbog poštarine naručivati tako mali broj, ali se meni isplatio). imaš i onih kineskih povoljnijih (imam i tih par pa ćemo vidjeti kakve su), a i tete šivalice rade za oko 45 kn. meni je dio šila i mama. nije jako komplicirano.

----------


## S2000

Kupis svaki mjesec po 5 komada.. I super ideja je da netko tko ne zna sto bi ti kupio- uvijek mu mozes predlozit pelene ako vec pita  :Wink:  pa komad po komad...

----------


## mary lu

Mi smo isto kupili rabljene, 25-35kn. Neke su bile samo oprane i nekoristene, a neke koristene ali u super stanju. Možeš kupovati po par komada na mjesec, računajući da na jednokratne potrošiš oko 250 kn mjesečno, umjesto toga kupiš platnene i za nekoliko mjeseci imaš set  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

Dala sam ja oglas na burzi za polovne i sad čekam. Ne želim kupovati po pošti jednu-dvije, stvarno se ne isplati. Ako naleti tko sa setom, nitko sretniji od mene! A ako i ne, onda opet mogu tražiti i ganjati tete šivalice. Samo hajde i za njih znaj koja je dobra koja nije- to se mora ići na preporuku nekoga, a ja tog nekoga nemam. A nitko mi i ne šije ovdje. Ja samo heklam. 

Nije mnogo kad se gleda 40-50 kuna za jednu pelenu, ali brate mili 100 kn je stvarno puuuuuuno! Barem meni.
*jesen u meni*, slažem se s tobom i idem u tom pravcu razmišljanja. Samo što nailazim na protivljenje kupovanja polovnih, a u isto vrijeme fantaziraju da su nove oko 50 kn. Da sad kažem da mi treba za 15ak pp 1500 kn, tj.400km, odmah bi se dali na potragu što jeftinijih, čitaj loših... a ne daj bože loših materijala na osjetljivoj bebinoj guzi.
Tako da ja sad samo ignoriram "zabranu" i ipak tražim polovne pa ćemo vidjeti što će donijeti potraga.

----------


## S2000

Mislim da ti svi za sivalicu babysaurus imaju samo rijeci hvale, a jos ti je i blizu. Probaj s njom dogovoriti jeftiniju cijenu za paket pelena. U nje pelena nije 100 kn.

----------


## zekana

> Mislim da ti svi za sivalicu babysaurus imaju samo rijeci hvale, a jos ti je i blizu. Probaj s njom dogovoriti jeftiniju cijenu za paket pelena. U nje pelena nije 100 kn.


Hvala na preporuci!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mishekica

Mislim da sam definitivno odustala od platnenih. Mini ima 3 mjeseca i još uvijek kaka po beskonačno puta dnevno. A kad ne kaka, onda piški kao da joj život o tome ovisi. Summa summarum, platnene je ne mogu izdržati, a ne možemo naći ni odgovarajuće jednokratne. Svaku propiša i moram je presvlačiti dvaput tijekom noći (Bogu hvala pa taj dio priče prespava).

I da, teško nam je čuvati prljave pelene i komplicirano prati i sušiti - nemamo prozora na kupaonici, nemamo balkon, terasu, dvorište... 

I da, mašina mi je bila riknula.  :Laughing:

----------


## mishekica

P.S. Jedino mi još pada na pamet staviti platneni uložak u jednokratnu pelenu i sve zamotati u cover. Onda možda pregrmimo noć.  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Mishekica, a koje si sve jednokratne probala koristiti?

----------


## mishekica

Tetre, one skrojene (ne znam kak se to zove  :Grin: ) i pocketice. Razni proizvođači. Ma pisala sam u gornjim postovima (prije cca dva mjeseca) s kojim se sve problemima susrećem i do danas se ništa od toga nije promijenilo.

Edit: tek sad skužila pitanje  :škartoc: 

Babylove, one Müllerove, Pampers, Libero, Pillo.
Sad su na redu Huggies i Bebe.

----------


## Zuska

Hm, nama Huggies bile očajne, svaka je propustila. Bebe su mi ono, čudne, nekako plastične (znam sve su, ali ove su pogotovo). Probaj za noć kupit Pampers Premium Care, jesu skuplje, ali nama su dobro držale, najbolje, dok je tako puno kakala i pišala. Inače smo fanovi Babylove-a pa sam teška srca u jednom razdoblju morala priznati da je Premium Care stvarno bolji za noć.

----------


## Mojca

> P.S. Jedino mi još pada na pamet staviti platneni uložak u jednokratnu pelenu i sve zamotati u cover. Onda možda pregrmimo noć.


Pa tak se to i pravilu i radi, pa i po dva uloška... a kako si ti do sad stavljala platnene?

----------


## lasta

mishekica polako...nece ona stalno kakati,doci ce i vrijeme kada ce se to malo smanjiti.
Vidis ovo sto je Mojca napisala...nikad mi nije palo na pamet,a tako jednostavno  :Cool:

----------


## mishekica

> Hm, nama Huggies bile očajne, svaka je propustila. Bebe su mi ono, čudne, nekako plastične (znam sve su, ali ove su pogotovo). Probaj za noć kupit Pampers Premium Care, jesu skuplje, ali nama su dobro držale, najbolje, dok je tako puno kakala i pišala. Inače smo fanovi Babylove-a pa sam teška srca u jednom razdoblju morala priznati da je Premium Care stvarno bolji za noć.


Dobila sam savjet da probam kupiti veće pelene nego što bi joj pasale po kilaži pa sam i to probala, no ništa to ne djeluje. Vjerujte mi kad vam kažem da moje dijete STVARNO puno piša.  :lool:  Frendica je svojoj bebi uvijek mogla staviti jednu pelenu tijekom noći (12 h) i ujutro bi bila malo ili nimalo mokra. Moja ima tri pelene tijekom noći i sve tri su natopljene kad ih skinem. A jedno vrijeme joj je omiljeni sport bio kakanje u tri ujutro, taman nakon što joj stavim čistu pelenu.  :lool: 
Libero mi je puno bolji od premium care Pampersa, ali ni on nije savršen. Ma mislim, sad se ni ne trudim pustiti je u jednoj peleni, nego je mijenjam čim vidim da je natopljena. Na taj način, jasno, ne propusti, ali ako je ne mijenjam dvaput tijekom noći, obavezno imamo mokru pidžamicu ujutro.




> Pa tak se to i pravilu i radi, pa i po dva uloška... a kako si ti do sad stavljala platnene?


Ne kužim jesmo li se skužile.  :Grin:  Dosad joj nisam stavljala platnene po noći, niti planiram. Platnene mi nisu sjele (razlozi ranije nabrojani) pa sam od njih odustala, no sad mi je problem što po noći ne može izdržati u jednoj peleni, iako mi spava cijelu noć. A ovo za stavljanje uložaka u *jednokratnu* pelenu nisam nigdje pročitala, a fakat sam prečešljala dosta tema o pelenama.

----------


## Mojca

Meni to rekli na tečaju o pp, nisam čitala topice.

----------


## mishekica

Nisam išla na tečaj.  :Sad:  Trebalo je to staviti na onu stranicu pelene.info... Ili ima, a ja sam ćorava.  :Grin:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mogu podijeliti osobno iskustvo sa platnenim pelenama. Meni su one super. Kcer mi nikada nije imala osip. KOristim one od flisa. Lako se peru, brzo suse. Meni su isto govorili da necu moci, ali eto. Mala mi ima vec 16 mjeseci i dalje  koristimo platnene. Ustedjeli smo hrpu novaca time. One za jednokratnu upotrebu  koristimo samo kad idemo negdje van. Jedino smo u pocetku cekali da pupak otpadne, pa smo poceli sa perivim. Slobodno mi se javi ako negdje zapne. Sretno!

----------


## fingertips

Misko, vratila si se  :Smile: 
Za platnene ti nista ne znam,ja sam na jednokratnim! 
Pampers premium care 2 mom su bile velike I uvik je bija popisan! Smrde mi na plastiku,preskupe su, ocaj!
Baby love 2, zeleno veliko pakovanje,odlicno pristaju,ne stiscu u nogicama,lipe mekane,unatoc mom popisanku kojem je svaka pelena (6-7na dan) ko da si ulija po litre vode,nama su super! 
vidin da tebi ne pasu? Meni su znale pustit jer sam ih prenisko naprid stavila, a puno bi ih digla na leda, to je jedino Sta mi pada na pamet! 
Nadam se da ces naci rjesenje  :Kiss:

----------


## palčica

mishekica - mi imamo također piška noćnog pa na jednokratnu stavim cover. U protivnom bi svi bili do grla zapišani do jutra.

Sada kad je zatoplilo planiramo se sa jednokratnih prebacitii na šivane (imamo Naturine) u kombinaciji sa tetrama. No, tetri imam desetak (rekoše mi da treba cca 30), a ne znam koje bi bilo dobro kupiti (ako netko zna, ne ustručavajte se savjetovati ili me odgovoriti).

----------


## mishekica

Ja sam tetre većinom kupila / dobila polovne. To je najbolji savjet.  :Grin:  A inače sam obožavatelj Lolinih proizvoda, tako da sve tetre i krpice koje sam kupila su njihove. I usput budi rečeno, to je stvarno divna firma. Uvijek ću ih svima preporučiti!

Hvala ostalima. Javim se kad stignem. Sad žurim.

Finger, čestitam na bebici! Nama su sve bile super do dvojke, ali kad je došla trojka, sami problemi... pa smo se prebacili na četvorku... I tražimo se u tome.  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Lola! Lola je zakon, Palčice kupi od njih tetra nećeš pogriješiti! 

Hvala mishekice  :Kiss:  
Mi smo daleko od 3, dvojka nam je ono taman-taman!

----------


## palčica

Hvala. To su valjda one u dm-u.  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> Hvala. To su valjda one u dm-u.


To su ti ove. Ima ih u dm-u, ali su nešto skuplje nego drugdje (mislim da ima u većini trgovina). Tetra krpice za brisanje (ista stvar, samo manje dimenzije  :Grin: ) u dm-u je 6 kom 40 kn, a u Lidlu i Plodinama oko 33 kn. S tim da ista ta stvar pod nazivom "Bebe" u Konzumu košta 20 kn (ali 5 komada).

Inače, ja trenutno ne koristim tetre kao pelene, ali ih imam više od 30 komada i stalno su u optjecaju jer ih stavljam svugdje gdje beba leži, koristimo ih za brisanje nakon kupanja, stavljam ih na podlogu za presvlačenje jer mi je ona plastika odvratna... i tako.  :Smile:  Bilo ih je na burzi pa si pogledaj. Ja ih većinom imam polovne i još su super čiste, čitave i funkcionalne.  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> A ovo za stavljanje uložaka u *jednokratnu* pelenu nisam nigdje pročitala, a fakat sam prečešljala dosta tema o pelenama.


Ja sam jednom prilikom zaboravila ponjeti cover za platnenu i imala u torbi jednokratnu zlu ne trebalo....
I palo mi na pamet obuci joj platnenu i preko jednokratnu umjesto covera!  :Smile: ))) Super proslo,malo jest virila platnena na rubovima ali nista se nije smocilo!

Onda bi stavljanje uloska ili tetre bio super kompromis da guza ipak nije u plasticoki,pa bilo to Premium ili nekoj drugoj....

----------


## mishekica

Al' fakat je to žalosno - tolika kemija, plastika, marketing i ostalo, a nijedne nam ne valjaju. Pa nije moja beba valjda najzapišanija u svemiru?  :Smile: 
Ma vratit ćemo se mi na platnene. Možda već sutra. Ako promoče, barem ću znati zašto.

----------


## klara

> Ja sam jednom prilikom zaboravila ponjeti cover za platnenu i imala u torbi jednokratnu zlu ne trebalo....
> I palo mi na pamet obuci joj platnenu i preko jednokratnu umjesto covera! ))) Super proslo,malo jest virila platnena na rubovima ali nista se nije smocilo!
> 
> Onda bi stavljanje uloska ili tetre bio super kompromis da guza ipak nije u plasticoki,pa bilo to Premium ili nekoj drugoj....


od jednokratnih se moze napraviti cover, ako izvadis punjenje. Potraje dan-dva. To sam radila s prvom bebom, u fazi eksperimeniranja

----------


## mishekica

Danas smo ponovno pokušali s platnenima.  :Smile:  Vidjet ćemo kako će ići.
Naravno, Mini je morala počastiti mamu s tri uzastopna kakanja.  :lool: 

Malo sam razmišljala nakon ovih tu rasprava i zaključila nekoliko stvari:
1. Imam hrpetinu platnenih koje sam masno platila.  :škartoc: 
2. Dajem velike pare za ovo smeće od jednokratnih, a ne možemo zadržati suhu pidžamu tijekom noći.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
3. Svi oni razlozi zbog kojih sam se i odlučila za platnene, tamo negdje prošlog ljeta.

 :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Pa cek, ona je tebi non stop mokra i sve stalno probija i sa platnenim i sa jednokratnim? Pa onda nek bude radija mokra u ovim zdravijim i jeftinijim  :Smile:  
Jel kakica jos razlitana, bi li papirici pomogli ?

----------


## mishekica

> Pa cek, ona je tebi non stop mokra i sve stalno probija i sa platnenim i sa jednokratnim? Pa onda nek bude radija mokra u ovim zdravijim i jeftinijim


Po danu jednokratne dobro drže, ali noć ne možemo pregrmiti, iako se ona ne budi (jede u snu  :Smile: ).
To sam i ja rekla - ako već mora biti mokra, neka su onda platnene. Em je zdravije, em sam ih već platila.  :Laughing: 




> Jel kakica jos razlitana, bi li papirici pomogli ?


Imam ih. Danas nisam stavljala. Previše je to još tekuće, ali ipak bude malo humanije kad stavim papirić.  :Smile:  Bila sam prala te papiriće koji su samo upišani, ali oni mi se toliko izgužvaju u pranju da poslije ne budu ni za što.

----------


## S2000

Onda imas krive papirice (pretpostavljam bambinomio linerse). Moji popolinijevi su se prali  beskonacno. A i rodini mi se cine dobri, ali nisam probala.

----------


## mishekica

Ti sve znaš.  :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam skuzila da mi pp po danu promoce ako ih nesto stisce,bodi ili roba opcenito... narocito ako je u vunenom coveru!
otkad drzim otkopcan bodi nema incidenata....
a  i extra ulozak u period dana kad znam da vise piski je must!

----------


## mishekica

Eto, danas smo ponovno cijeli dan u platnenima. Sve ih je pokakala.  :Laughing:

----------


## Apolonia-Lu

čestitam mishekica na upornosti!
pratim temu jer i nama treba podrška!
u trudnoći sam odlučila koristiti platnene, sve sam prostudirala, naručila - i onda kad je došla beba - bilo mi sve to prekomplicirano. uglavnom, kombinacija svega već spomenutog. bilo je dana tj noći kad smo se budili zapišani u jednokratnima, al najviše mi je muka kad vidim one kristaliće po guzi, a i "miris" svakog novootvorenog paketa mi je bljak! tako da sam odlučila još jednom pokušati! danas smo treći dan u platnenim, osim noću (koristimo Moltex iz Mullera i ok su).
Dosad smo uspili "uhvatiti" kakicu (namjesti posebnu  facu i onda brzo skidamo sve i kakimo u papirnate ručnike), to je ono što me motivira. 
Jedino neznam dali ga sputavaju, jer ipak ima tu više materijala neko kod jednokratnih, a sad je u fazi kad gmiže po podu i uči se okretati. danas mi je malo nervoz, pa se sve mislim jel on to protestira.
ako ima koja mama koja je malo kasnije prešla na platnene, kako su vaše bebe prihvatile promjenu?

----------


## klara

S prvom kceri sam presla na platnene s 6 mj. Nije pokazivala da joj je nesto drugacije. Meni je bila promjena i cudno i bila sam nesigurna prvih mjesec dana, onda mi je postalo normalno.

----------


## lasta

I ja sam kasnije presla na platnene jer na je u pocetku to bilo malo naporno. Ma to su bebe,brzo se naviknu na promjenu. Jedino sto je u pocetku dosta njrgala dok ja nisam skuzila da se buni jer joj je pelena mokra  :škartoc:

----------


## gita75

Mi smo prešli sa 7 mjeseci, prilično neplanirano. 
Dobio je ekceme od jednokratnih pa smo navrat nanos nakupovali švedskih i tetri.
Nisam primjetila da se on drukčije ponašao ili da mu je nešto smetalo.
Jedino ja imam problema s oblačenjem pelena bježećoj bebi.

----------


## S2000

Mi smo krenuli sa 7 mj. Mjesec dana smo kombinirali (dok smo dokupili dovoljan broj platnenih; u tih mj je propuzao). Njemu je sve bilo isto, bio u jednokratnim ili platnenim. Jedino je meni trebalo malo da se naviknem na debelu guzu, nakon njegove mini guze u jednokratnim. I malo mi je trebalo da se naviknem da je mokro ok (ispod covera) tj da ne panicarim vani ako se popiski da ga moram presvuc iste sekunde.
S drugom bebom krecem s paketom jednokratnih, dok se ne osjetim spremnom za platnene. Hoce linto biti nakon 3 dana ili nakon 3 mj- ne opterecujem se  :Smile:

----------


## aliana79

> čestitam mishekica na upornosti!
> pratim temu jer i nama treba podrška!
> u trudnoći sam odlučila koristiti platnene, sve sam prostudirala, naručila - i onda kad je došla beba - bilo mi sve to prekomplicirano. uglavnom, kombinacija svega već spomenutog. bilo je dana tj noći kad smo se budili zapišani u jednokratnima, al najviše mi je muka kad vidim one kristaliće po guzi, a i "miris" svakog novootvorenog paketa mi je bljak! tako da sam odlučila još jednom pokušati! danas smo treći dan u platnenim, osim noću (koristimo Moltex iz Mullera i ok su).
> Dosad smo uspili "uhvatiti" kakicu (namjesti posebnu  facu i onda brzo skidamo sve i kakimo u papirnate ručnike), to je ono što me motivira. 
> Jedino neznam dali ga sputavaju, jer ipak ima tu više materijala neko kod jednokratnih, a sad je u fazi kad gmiže po podu i uči se okretati. danas mi je malo nervoz, pa se sve mislim jel on to protestira.
> ako ima koja mama koja je malo kasnije prešla na platnene, kako su vaše bebe prihvatile promjenu?


ja sam isto kao i ti planirala od pocetka koristiti pp samo nas je zeznula displazija kukica. gips sa 14 dana i remencici poslije do 5mjeseca. od skidanja remencica koristimo pp i lijepo je to prihvatila, bez ikakvih problema. probala sam pp i kad je bila u remencicima ali je plakala i plakala jer su joj pp sputavale vec ionako ogranicenu slobodu micanja nogicama zbog remencica pa sam odustala.

a sto se tice toga da li bebu sputavas ili ne u pp, pitala sam upravo to i poznatog privatnog ortopeda i ortopeda u klaicevoj i oba su mi rekla da sto se tice razvoja, motorike bebe, nema apsolutno nikakvih problema. moja se evo vec okrece trbuh leda, leda trbuh iako do 5 mjeseca zivota nije poznavala nikakve polozaje osim strogo leda ili trbuha, a odmah sam ju nakon skidanja remencica obukla u pp  :Smile:

----------


## mimimuc

mi smo bili do nekih 3 tjedna u jednokratnim  , sašila sam platnene , dovoljan broj  , ali mi je guza bila nekako mala za platnene a jednokratnih smo dobili pa smo krenuli s njima.  Jednokratne smo koristili (kasnije)za kod pedijatra svega 2x . Sada smo skroz u platnenim i uživamo u bojama :Very Happy: .

I jako smo ponosni jer smo uspjeli nekoliko recimo zakletih protivnika pp okrenuti na našu stranu poklonivši im platnene ,  10-tak komada za početak i  onda je bilo dajjj jooooš ( nakon nekog vremena) :Very Happy: 

p.s.meni jeftin poklon a  oni sretni jer su njihove guze unikatne :Heart:

----------


## Apolonia-Lu

danas nismo uspili uhvatiti kakicu, al nema veze  :Smile: 
mislim da nisam uzela u obzir da mu smeta kad je mokar, a ne platnene pelene ko pelene. a i krenuli smo s nadohranom ovih dana, a možda i skok u razvoju... uglavnom ga promatram malo pomnije ovih dana, ne mora biti ništa od toga, a može i sve po malo!
zasad imamo 10 platnenih, 5 sam kupila, 5 smo nasljedili i nešto uložaka koje koji put stavim, koji put ne. ne perem ih posebno, nego skupa s dječjom robicom na 60.
pričekat ću još malo da se uhodamo, pa nabaviti još par komada (to mi je tri-četiri tjedna jednokratnih), ionako je vrime za štednju, počinje onaj jadni dio porodiljnog :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## mishekica

> čestitam mishekica na upornosti!
> pratim temu jer i nama treba podrška!


Hvala. Čestitam i ja tebi.  :Love: 




> Jedino sto je u pocetku dosta njrgala dok ja nisam skuzila da se buni jer joj je pelena mokra


 :Laughing: 




> zasad imamo 10 platnenih, 5 sam kupila, 5 smo nasljedili i nešto uložaka koje koji put stavim, koji put ne. ne perem ih posebno, nego skupa s dječjom robicom na 60.
> pričekat ću još malo da se uhodamo, pa nabaviti još par komada (to mi je tri-četiri tjedna jednokratnih)


Probaj s tetrama. Meni je to manje-više isti klinac. Da sam malo bolje razmislila, ne bih ni kupovala sve ove silne platnene. Budući da sam ih kupila, sad mi je žao da stoje pa ih koristim. Imam nekih 10 komada koje stalno kruže (često perem njezin veš). Jedan dio smo prerasli, a jedan dobar dio (neću ni reći koliko  :škartoc: ) samo mi stoji i nikad ne dođe na red.

----------


## Apolonia-Lu

ne znam baš za tetre,  koristimo ih za sve živo, bljuckanja, podloga...
onda bi tribala i njih još kupiti. 
tek se uhodavamo, a isto tako svako malo se nešto pere, plus još kombiniramo jednokratne za noć, a idu sve topliji dani pa ni sušenje nije problem ( jupi, danas sam optimistična  :Smile:  )

ja sam svoje pp koristila kao široko povijanje prva dva mjeseca, upravo zato jer me pekla savjest što sam potrošila novac, a nikakve koristi  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Ma ja sam ih naprosto kupila previše. Dok sam bila trudna, tako su me prali hormoni i ta potreba za pripremom gnijezda, da je to prestrašno.  :Rolling Eyes:  Da je bar muž mogao biti racionalan pa me razuvjeriti... ali on je navikao da sam ja ta koja je racionalna pa se siroček pogubio.  :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

Evo nas - dva tjedna otkako smo se vratili na platnene. I jako smo sretni. 
Većina vas je imala pravo, kao uostalom u svim stvarima koje me muče - treba samo poooolako, strpljivo. A ja bih sve odmah i sad.  :škartoc: 

Koristim pocketice, kad ih već imam toliko. Brzo se suše pa nije problem. Stavljam cover na njih, iako kakti ne treba. E pa treba. Nekad i ne pomogne, ali se ne uzrujavam. Propišavala je i jednokratne pa sam preživjela. I ima puno robice.  :Grin: 

Noću stavim uložak u jednokratnu plus cover gore i izdrži nam.  :Klap: 

Počela je manje kakati. Jedino što se njeno kakanje s više puta dnevno smanjilo na jednom u 3-4 dana. Ali je dobro raspoložena, trbuh nije tvrd i sl. Nema znakova da pati od zatvora.

Naučila sam slagati origami (hvala lasti  :Heart: ), ali mi fakat ne koristi. Da joj to stavljam, mogla bih je svakih 20 minuta presvlačiti. Dijete je kao protočni bojler.

...

Hvala vam svima na svim pametnim savjetima!  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

:Heart:

----------


## Apolonia-Lu

i ja bi isto zahvalila svima na savjetima  :Love: 
od mog prvog posta na ovom topicu smo uglavnom u platnenima  :Smile: 
noću je još uvijek u jednokratnima, bebač spava s nama, pa mi se ne da još eksperimentirati, i posteljinu prati svako malo.




> a sto se tice toga da li bebu sputavas ili ne u pp, pitala sam upravo to i poznatog privatnog ortopeda i ortopeda u klaicevoj i oba su mi rekla da sto se tice razvoja, motorike bebe, nema apsolutno nikakvih problema. moja se evo vec okrece trbuh leda, leda trbuh iako do 5 mjeseca zivota nije poznavala nikakve polozaje osim strogo leda ili trbuha, a odmah sam ju nakon skidanja remencica obukla u pp


u ovo smo se i samo uvjerili, nakon par dana se počeo okretati s leđa na trbuh, bez obzira u kojim je pelenama!

u međuvremenu smo nasljedili još polovnih platnenih, tako da se manje i opterećujem pranjem i sušenjem!

i ko što mishekica kaže, samo polako i strpljivo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> i ja bi isto zahvalila svima na savjetima 
> od mog prvog posta na ovom topicu smo uglavnom u platnenima


Drago mi je da je i tebi ovo pomoglo.  :Smile: 

Zaboravila sam spomenuti da smo prešli na suho čuvanje, ali ono baš totalno suho - mokru pelenu stavim na žicu da se osuši (uglavnom je prije toga moram iscijediti  :Laughing: ) i kad bude suha, bacim je u kantu. Ne mogu se nikako pomiriti s bacanjem totalno mokrih pelena u kantu.  :psiholog:

----------


## zekana

Pomoć! BEba mi plače kad joj oblačim platnene pelene. Skroz je lagano obučena na ovim vrućinama, a sva je puna osipa od vrućine. Sve me upućuje na to da joj vrućinu stvaraju debele platnene pelene. Imam ja i tetre pa sad razmišljam da njih kombiniram s uloškom iz pp pelena. Uložak se presavija na 2 ili na 3 

I da, sad joj trenutno stavljam pampers premium care i mrzim ga!

Stavit ću link pa mi recite da li vam se čini da bi ovo funkcioniralo s zaštitnim preko ovoga

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...E0&usp=sharing

nadam se da link radi

----------


## zekana

Dodala sam i pp da vidite kako izgleda. ma standardna prekrasna pp ali vrućina je u kući već nesnosna... stvarno trebam podršku!

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...E0&usp=sharing

----------


## gita75

moj mali je lani s mjesec dana boravio samo u peleni i kupao se tri  puta dnevno.
ne treba im roba kad je ovako vruće.
čak sam ga znala pokriti mokrom tetrom po nogama kad je spavao.
pošto ti je beba mala i ne miče se može spavati gola, podmetni samo nešto da ne promoči.

----------


## Mojca

> I da, sad joj trenutno stavljam pampers premium care i mrzim ga!


Probaj ove: 
http://www.bambolina.simbex.hr/bambo...bo-nature.html

----------


## aliana79

ja svoju drzim samo u peleni, bez covera. kad vidim da se popiski, odmah promijenim. na malenoj zekani stvarno pp izgleda ogromno. probaj drukerima smanjit pelenu, bas mi izgleda visoko gore. ja bih joj stavila tetru origami fold, on je super za male bebace. saljem link na sliku, a mozes ukucat na youtube neki filmic

http://www.google.com/search?q=origa...Uo9Udmb0bqM%3A

----------


## uporna

I meni se čini da joj je previsoko pelena (zakopčaj na one niže drukere) a ovaj origami ti je super i ide bez uloška dodatno. Mislim da će joj u tetrama biti manje vruće.
Preslatka je  :Smile: .

----------


## flopica

> Pomoć! BEba mi plače kad joj oblačim platnene pelene. Skroz je lagano obučena na ovim vrućinama, a sva je puna osipa od vrućine. Sve me upućuje na to da joj vrućinu stvaraju debele platnene pelene. Imam ja i tetre pa sad razmišljam da njih kombiniram s uloškom iz pp pelena. Uložak se presavija na 2 ili na 3 
> 
> I da, sad joj trenutno stavljam pampers premium care i mrzim ga!
> 
> Stavit ću link pa mi recite da li vam se čini da bi ovo funkcioniralo s zaštitnim preko ovoga
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...E0&usp=sharing
> 
> nadam se da link radi



svojoj sam curi prošlo ljeto u ovo vrijeme stavlja najobičniju tetru 1 kom., presavijenu na origami (imaš hrpu filmića, da ti sad pojašnjavam komplicirano bi ispalo, a uopće nije), pa preko toga zaštitne gaće
i bilo je sasvim dovoljno, a ne predebelo
probaj sve moguće kombinacije pa ćeš vidjeti što je za vas najoptimalnije
i čestitka na bebi!
sad vidim da je i ovo origami, ali ja sam sa jednom pelenom, ne kužim ovo s dvije

----------


## R_anama

Podrška svim mamama sa problemima od nas  :Smile: 

Budući da nam je vruće u stanu, trenutno smo samo u pocketicama sa malim uloškom (super nam je rodin uložak iz bambus puse), presvlačimo se čim vidimo da je pelena mokra

----------

